# Help with Japanese plane comparison



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi folks,

I'm wondering if anyone has any information to help me compare two brands of Japanese planes I'm looking to purchase as a first time Kanna buyer:

Hida tools: 65mm Ishihisa Smoothing Planes ~$200
http://www.hidatool.com/woodworking/planes/ishihisa-smoothing-planes

Tools from Japan: 64mm Koyama basic large plane ~$54 + shipping from Japan
http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=339_441&products_id=752

There's quite a bit of a price difference, and am wondering how different the qualities are if anyone has any experience with either. Thanks.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

A couple of very cluey fellas here. http://www.woodworkforums.com/f111/

I found a box of Japanese planes and wanted to find out what I had so I could price to sell. They were ordinary hardware store planes. To much finessing with these planes & irons for me.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I would write to the Tools from Japan proprietor and tell
him about about climate and experience. I doubt he's
so desperate to sell a plane he'll give you anything but
straight advice.


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks folks, will do both.


----------

